# Trilogy completed - 1st 1200, 2nd 510 SSS and now 240z



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi friends!

Yesterday I’ve completed my Datsun collection…for now!
My trilogy…the 1200, SSS and now the 240Z!
I bought a 240Z…eheheh!
It’s a 1971 car, and it has 96.000 km’s, and it has a curious story.
The car was bought in 1971 by a soccer player, Fernando Gomes from FC Porto, a 1st league player. He is much known, he had won 2 times the golden boot here in Portugal!
He bought the car and then after a superficial crash near the stadium on the middle 80’s the car went into a repair on a Nissan dealer. After a year the car was trade for another Nissan. The principal mechanic bought the car and made a mechanic repair, only the usual components. 
His son was 16 by the time and offered it.
In his garage, together they dismantle the car and a restoration was made! The car was all restored with the exception on the interiors that were amazing in that time!
When he made 18, takes the license and after a few months the car was ready to go back the road again!
He kept it in garage for over 15 years, and every week the car was putting to work.
He made almost 30.000 km’s with the car, and the sell happened because he didn’t use it!
Then I talked to a friend, because I already know that a 240z was for selling, he entered in contact with the seller. On the 1st October I went to see the car and got astonished. On the 3rd October I close the deal and yesterday I got him in my garage!
One curious fact, the car was grey, and when Fernando Gomes bought the car he changed the cars colors to blue, because the FC Porto colors were blue and white…eheheh!
About the journey, magnificent, I made 350 km’s with average speed of 110 km’s/H. Consume rounded 10 l/100, I think the normal.
Now I will make him a big cleaning, and proceed to the reparation of some parts, such as clutch, all oils and several water tubes.
Hope you like the story and like the car…I will only change the back of the car painted in black and the wheel to the dark grey.
Then road again…
Here are the photos…
Me trying the car on the 1st October, before the buy…
















The interior…








1st stop way home.








2nd stop…








Home…
















Me and My father…he drove it, and take a ride with my mum…I loved the sensation! It was funny and even sensational to me.
















After the tryp…resting…
















I hope you liked it!
Regards
Mário


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats!! Nice clean looking 240. A little elbow grease and this S30 will be tits!!


----------



## scsc (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice! good job


----------

